# evolution of african cichlids. new species



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/05/0504_050504_chiclids.html

is an interesting read.

wish I had a _Ptyochromis xenognathus _to clean up some snails.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

great reading, thanx for sharing!


----------

